
Server-Side Tagging in Google Tag Manager - jlbnjmn
Https://www.simoahava.com/analytics/server-side-tagging-google-tag-manager
======
jlbnjmn
Is this designed or intended to get around ad blockers, third party script
blocking, and other privacy tools?

~~~
rob-olmos
I would say most likely that is one of the goals since server-side is highly
encouraged to run the container under the owner's subdomain...

and Google being prepared for smart devices like toasters that have enough
resources to run GTM code with an ad blocker.

